# Altima 93 no power, possible transmission?



## luisprado (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi guys,
I have and 93 Altima GXL and while I was driving on the Hwy (75 MPH) I hear a metal noise and the RPMs when up and the speedometer when up too, I manage to pull to the right side of the Hwy and with the engine on I was not getting any power on the wheels, then I move the shifter to Park release the pedal break and the car was moving down the hill like if the car was on neutral, I towed the car to the house and today I start to run some tests to see what the problem can be, I still no getting power on the wheels and if I move the shifter to R, D, 1, 2 or 3 the speedometer is moving up like going on the road, it does this on any gear and also on neutral and then when I move the shifter to park I hear a grinding metal noise.
I did raise the front wheels to see if the problem was with the CV joins but they seem to be ok. The Shift cable is moving and looks ok too, so know I need some help from you guys, It is this a problem with a bad transmission?, can the tranny go out at one time without external leaks?

Thank you 

Luis


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like the trans is screwed up...
you find anything else out since this post?


----------



## luisprado (Nov 25, 2006)

No anything else, just the price tag for a rebuild transmission job $1600 - $1800 and the car probably does not cost that so I don't know what to do.......:-(

Thanks

Luis.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It almost sounds like a broken flexplate which connects the crankshaft to the torque converter. You need to jack it up to inspect it or have a reliable mechanic check it out.

Troy


----------



## luisprado (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I have replace the transmission and now the left side axel is not going in to the new/use transmission, could any one gift me some advice.

Thank you
Luis


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am not sure if you got in but pull the axle out of the transmission. Check the condition of the "C" clip on the axle, then check the condition of the axle seal in the trans. If both appear good then reinstall the axle engaging the splines and then watching to make sure the seal slips over the lip. Once in then push on the axle as hard as you can. If it still doesn't go, then reinstall the axle in the hub, with the lower ball joint off, and push on it that way. Becareful not to disturb the jack stand(s). The next way if it still won't go is to remove axle from the hub and after reinstalling the axle nut to where the axle stem is flush with the outside of the nut, drive the axle in with a hammer. If that still doesn't work have a big friend with a big hammer give it a wack.

Troy


----------



## luisprado (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tip KA24Tech, 
I had to buy a new axel, the old one some how was twist so after I got the new one it when in with not problems.

Thank's

Luis


----------



## Predator_CITF (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree, looks like transmission isn't delivering power to the wheels. Time for new car, I assume...


----------

